# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Diaz vs. Joe Stevenson Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Nate Diaz facing Joe "Daddy" Stevenson in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cant belive this fight isnt getting any love, if it wasnt for Sanchez/Guida this would have FOTN written all over it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like Nate in this.........Stevenson needs a win bad......intresting fight:thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ouuuuu. thought there was a quick d'arce win there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Joe looks good tonight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Great round for Joe Daddy but nice chess work on the ground by both guys. Great stuff. :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

you can tell joe daddy hasn't touched his wife all through training again, he's stretchin nate in all sorts of sexual ways. if there were more knees to the body that would be exactly what i do to MY girlfriend.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Nate's gonna have to pull out a sub or he's gonna get UDed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I wish Nate would use his striking and reach.....


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

NICE!!!! Joe Rogan Standup comedy special after ufc!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nate is gonna lose ......glad I didnt bet on this fight......:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

29-28 Unanimous decision for Stevenson


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Joe 'Snoozey' Stevenson. What a boring style of fighter he is.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

told you.....


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Classic case of a wrestler fighting not to lose (i.e. get knocked out or submitted), just working to maintain position against another fighter trying to win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotta love the Diaz brothers.

'Get to work, bitch!' 

lol. Overall, an enjoyable bout... nice little chess-match, more so because of Nate.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> told you.....


Prophetic.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Eugh, his ear.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> Classic case of a wrestler fighting not to lose (i.e. get knocked out or submitted), just working to maintain position against another fighter trying to win.


in this case, I don't blame the guy, he needed the win bad. I would have done the exact same thing in his position. I'm just amazed he was able to hang his head in Nate's legs for so much of the fight and not get more subs attempted on him.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

diaz sucks against strong stubby guys, hes too weak. stevenson is such a boring ass fighter though, but thats probably how id fight diaz if i were him.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Good fight! Both fighters were impressive on the ground especially Diaz getting out of that guillotine. Diaz could use some improvement on his stand up IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Classic case of a wrestler fighting not to lose (i.e. get knocked out or submitted), just working to maintain position against another fighter trying to win.


Why do people say this everytime a wrestler wins? That was a great fight and Joe tried to finish but Diaz has great BJJ and despite being a brown belt is probably better than a good number of black belts.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The Dude Abides said:


> Eugh, his ear.


That was just his mouthpiece. No idea why he had it on his ear.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

> in this case, I don't blame the guy, he needed the win bad. I would have done the exact same thing in his position. I'm just amazed he was able to hang his head in Nate's legs for so much of the fight and not get more subs attempted on him.


I guess...I prefer to see the full skills of mixed martial arts, myself. Not a game of "octagon control" or "dominant position". No question in my mind if that fight keeps going until someone gets knocked out or submits, Nate was going to take it. Joe definitely had a 3-round out-point strategy. That is, there was no thought of knockouts and there was certainly no more thought of subs after Nate inexplicably survived that guillotine. Congrats Joe, but it's still a fight-winning strategy that doesn't earn any of my respect, as a fan.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> I guess...I prefer to see the full skills of mixed martial arts, myself. Not a game of "octagon control" or "dominant position". No question in my mind if that fight keeps going until someone gets knocked out or submits, Nate was going to take it. Joe definitely had a 3-round out-point strategy. That is, there was no thought of knockouts and there was certainly no more thought of subs after Nate inexplicably survived that guillotine. Congrats Joe, but it's still a fight-winning strategy that doesn't earn any of my respect, as a fan.


As a fan, learn more about MMA. It was a good fight.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

> Why do people say this everytime a wrestler wins?


I think you know. The reasons why get re-hashed every time a wrestler wins as well.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Joe did what he needed to win- he had lost 3 in a row- in that situation you do what you have to do. It's obvious Nate's weakness is wrestlers that he can't sub- there were some great transitions from both guys on the ground but Joe was in the dominant position most of the time and landed more- mainly with the knees.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> That was just his mouthpiece. No idea why he had it on his ear.



Haha, i'm watching on a stream so the clarity isn't great. I was like, WHAT THE ****, has his ear exploded?!!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

> As a fan, learn more about MMA. It was a good fight.


Oh, my bad. Nevermind then.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That was just his mouthpiece. No idea why he had it on his ear.


He took it out to talk to Diaz. No pockets....???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> I think you know. The reasons why get re-hashed every time a wrestler wins as well.


No, I really dont, this wasnt like Hughes/Serra, it was an entertaining fight and I think alot of people dont respect the fact that there is more to being a great grappler than just going for submissions.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> No, I really dont, this wasnt like Hughes/Serra, it was an entertaining fight and I think alot of people dont respect the fact that there is more to being a great grappler than just going for submissions.


I learned this first hand watching Eddie Bravo vids. First the rubber guard demo, then a jitz competition. In the Jitz competition, it's hard to really know what they are doing unless you know a lot about ju-jitsu. it seemed like they were doing nothing at times but from the demo I could tell they were doing small things like controlling wrists and whatnot.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

> No, I really dont, this wasnt like Hughes/Serra, it was an entertaining fight and I think alot of people dont respect the fact that there is more to being a great grappler than just going for submissions.


It was only entertaining because of Diaz trying to fight and the resultant scrambles. Otherwise, it was Guida-Diaz II. Clearly after Nate escaped that choke, Joe didn't even try to finish the fight again. He would have sat there with Nate pinned against the cage all night.

Point taken on great grappling...but there's also more to grappling than positioning in the context of an MMA match (or *should* be). When a match is reduced to little action and little chance of anything other than a judge's decision simply because one fighter refuses to relinquish a superior grappling position and is not actively trying to finish (I think Joe is guilty), well...that's what happens after a wrestler wins.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Perseus said:


> He took it out to talk to Diaz. No pockets....???


and Joe Rogan.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

once again


wrestling > BJJ


every.single.time.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> It was only entertaining because of Diaz trying to fight and the resultant scrambles. Otherwise, it was Guida-Diaz II. Clearly after Nate escaped that choke, Joe didn't even try to finish the fight again. He would have sat there with Nate pinned against the cage all night.
> 
> Point taken on great grappling...but there's also more to grappling than positioning in the context of an MMA match (or *should* be). When a match is reduced to little action and little chance of anything other than a judge's decision simply because one fighter refuses to relinquish a superior grappling position and is not actively trying to finish (I think Joe is guilty), well...that's what happens after a wrestler wins.


 cosign this..reminded me of the guida/diaz fight..not as boring though. I respect people getting their win however they choose..its not a brawl. But, people have figured out way to beat diaz since he's taller and less muscular...is just to hold him against the cage. Joe couldnt outstrike him and couldnt sub him..so its "let me just hold him here". Shit is lame.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

> cosign this..reminded me of the guida/diaz fight..not as boring though. I respect people getting their win however they choose..its not a brawl. But, people have figured out way to beat diaz since he's taller and less muscular...is just to hold him against the cage. Joe couldnt outstrike him and couldnt sub him..so its "let me just hold him here". Shit is lame.


Exactly. There was no "man possessed" Joe Daddy tonight. It seemed pretty clear to me that he was looking to replicate the Guida result first and foremost and win by points. A KO or sub would be great, but not a goal. 

It's a matter of what you want to see in an MMA match. It's not a brawl for sure, but do we all really want to see fighters going into fights solely looking to out-point their opponents first and foremost? Or do we want to see fighters looking to finish/stop their opponent first and foremost, and then win by points pursuing this goal?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight was not boring and neither was Guida/Diaz, Diaz has a huge hole in his game and that is his lack of wrestling ability and lack of strength, you seem to think people should take wreckless chances in order to finish a fight instead of exposing there weakneses.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

that was a sick fight. i think diaz needs to hit the weights and maybe even bulk to 170. he has intense skills, but he's spending nearly every fight on his back and you just know he's in a race to get the submission within the 15. even his fights on TUF he was losing just because he's too weak in the wrestle


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Exactly. There was no "man possessed" Joe Daddy tonight. It seemed pretty clear to me that he was looking to replicate the Guida result first and foremost and win by points. A KO or sub would be great, but not a goal.
> 
> It's a matter of what you want to see in an MMA match. It's not a brawl for sure, but do we all really want to see fighters going into fights solely looking to out-point their opponents first and foremost? Or do we want to see fighters looking to finish/stop their opponent first and foremost, and then win by points pursuing this goal?


That also goes into how the UFC and the judges score fights based on "octagon control" and dominant positioning regardless of whether that positioning leads to attempts to finish the fights. Joe did attempt the guillotine and almost got it but other than that it was dominant positioning with knee strikes.

I can't blame the fighter for taking advantage of the scoring rules in place- because they know going into a fight if they can't end it they can "score" enough points to win the fight without putting themselves in bad positions or going for a way to end the fight. 

I see what you are saying and agree but I wouldn't blame the fighter for taking advantage of the rules in place and how it's scored and put more blame on how these fights are being judged. If the judges awarded more points for attempts to end the fights then more fighters would do that very thing instead of doing enough to score enough to win a decision. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> Exactly. There was no "man possessed" Joe Daddy tonight. It seemed pretty clear to me that he was looking to replicate the Guida result first and foremost and win by points. A KO or sub would be great, but not a goal.
> 
> It's a matter of what you want to see in an MMA match. It's not a brawl for sure, but do we all really want to see fighters going into fights solely looking to out-point their opponents first and foremost? Or do we want to see fighters looking to finish/stop their opponent first and foremost, and then win by points pursuing this goal?


Yep, all the elitists can say "go watch Kimbo slice" or "you're not a true mma fan bla bla" but at the end of the day..the fan controls the UFC to an extent. Ex: I've seen a bunch of posters say they wont buy another A. Silva ppv. Thats why dana has him fighting forrest griffin. If it was all about winning then he'd just let him fight lames all day at 185. A good portion of a fight is the "show" you put on. I enjoy a good wrestler if he advances and has some good GNP or submissions...but just holding a guy against the cage is :boo01:


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

*diaz should... spoiler!*

just posted this in another thread and thought i'd start a new thread to get some opinions

i think diaz needs to hit the weights and maybe even bulk to 170. he has intense skills, but he's spending nearly every fight on his back and you just know he's in a race to get the submission within the 15. even his fights on TUF he was losing just because he's too weak in the wrestle.

Also.. I thought he was kind of reckless in his stand up.. looked like he wasn't even contemplating having to defend the take down. 

still love the diaz brothers.


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

flame me for this but


i just love to see that douchebag lose...to bad it wasnt a ko or sub


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

He's getting outmuscled so you want him to UP a weight class?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I give points for the Diaz cuz they just come out to bang street style. Both got loads of potential. Maybe bulking up would be a good move.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im one of those guys that say its not all about winning but Stevenson put on a good show it was a very entertaining fight, dont confuse entertainment and finishing the fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He just got beat by a smaller guy at LW, why move up to the bigger boys when you already have difficulties with small guys like Stevenson?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This fight was not boring and neither was Guida/Diaz, Diaz has a huge whole in his game and that is his lack of wrestling ability and lack of strength, you seem to think people should take wreckless chances in order to finish a fight instead of exposing there weakneses.


Diaz was in no danger from Stevenson's strength or wrestling. Clearly, he's not strong enough at this point to simply throw Joe off, but Joes's incredibly strong. And it's not a matter of wanting fighters to take wreckless chances, you're taking it too far. Again, it's fighting with the intent to stop your opponent instead of fighting not to get beat.

I say Joe just tried to control position, not get submitted, and coast on points, with Guida as the blueprint. You say Joe was actually trying to mount an offense, but Nate is so good it just made Joe look like he wasn't trying to finish. So basically, now it's official. You know why people say this everytime a wrestler wins, you just disagree with it. 

Which is cool and all, to each their own, but I think MMA matches would be better without it.


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

hahaha is this guy serious move up weight ? wot for hes gettin threw about as it is judgin of that fight he looked very poor stand up technique 0 wrestling 0 ground 4 poor


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is a really bad idea, Diaz needs to bulk up and stay at LW, he is not big and can afford to pack some muscle onto his frame and still make 155.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This is a really bad idea, Diaz needs to bulk up and stay at LW, he is not big and can afford to pack some muscle onto his frame and still make 155.


That's the thing.. i don't think he can bulk up and stay at 155.. he weighed in at 156 for this one and he was ******* lean as hell.. I think he should let himself fill out a bit like Nick has where he won't be so spindly and easy to take down.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

If he is getting manhandled by little guys like Guida and Stevenson, how the hell is he supposed to do better against guys like Fitch, Kos, or GSP? The LAST thing he needs is to move up.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz always seems to be in danger but not in danger. He can get out of positions most fighters would freeze and get finished. I think he needs to put on some muscle, and move up a wieght class. With his submision skills and more power, he would be more like his brother, since he can take a serious punishment.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

hes tall for 155. If he bulked up hed be over 155.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

people are acting like there's no precedent of guys being better suited to a higher weight class.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought this was a pretty decent fight, Joe did what he had to do and got a deserved win. Diaz just doesn't have the wrestling or muscle. His frame is more suited to 170 and I agree he should bulk up and try his luck there.

Although I can also see that being an absolute train wreck as he'd never put on enough muscle to hang with the big boys at 170. It's quite a strange situation with Diaz at the moment.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

No for sure, there's definitely guys that are better suited for a higher weight class. But I think even if Diaz were to put on another 15-20 pounds of muscle (which is really hard for a lean guy like him to do) he'd probably still be overmatched at 170, more so than he is now at 155.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That some of you are claiming that Stevenson and Guida are 'smaller' than Diaz is hilarious, and clearly demonstrates that you've missed the OP's point. Whilst both may be shorter than Nate, it should be evident to even the greatest of simpletons that each is packing a great deal more muscle. It could very well be that Nate is perhaps too lean a LW, as is evidenced by his rarely being able to outmuscle his opponents. 

Is a move to WW, then, really so far fetched? It would allow Nate to put on some much needed weight and muscle, both of which equal strength gains. Nate has a wiry and frail frame, one which doesn't really allow him to control where the fight ends up. The only way to correct this is by adding on muscle and mass. Adding on muscle and mass means moving up in weight classes. It really isn't a difficult concept. Nick moved up, and look at how well he's been doing.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

gah my friends named this fight "the gay **** porno" 

you know what i think? dont think, DRINK!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to point out that at 5'10" Gleison Tibau makes LW,










Now are you really trying to tell me that Diaz who is only like 2 inches taller at the most can not pack any muscle onto this frame and still make 155?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He should gain the 15lbs of muscle and just cut to 155. His walking weight can't be that high. And when guys like A. Silva are cutting 25+ lbs to make weight, Nick should be able to cut the weight to make a weight he absolutlely needs to fight at.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Nate needs strength in the worst way. I'm not sure how much he can gain strength without putting on too much added muscle which means added weight. Added muscle/weight may reduce his current flexibility. 

Personally, I think he should have been able to beat Stephenson. One thing is for sure, he and his camp need to make some changes.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*Much respect to Joe "Daddy"*

:thumbsup:

homeboy dominated that fight. His wrestling was looking pristine (even had Diaz in a reverse octopus hold, lol)

Much respect to Joe Stevenson....he looked far more impressive than he did over Diego.

Greg Jackson molds real fighters. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes. I am so happy Joe Daddy won that fight. 

Great job by him in that fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I like both fighters, though I wish he had been able to do more when he was on top. IMO, they should have called it a draw. 
Neither fighter was really able to do much because they both pretty much cancelled each each other out.

Octagon control is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im glad to see joe get back to using a smart game plan. He new trading with diaz was a bad idea and avoided it. Mad props joe daddy.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I like both fighters, though I wish he had been able to do more when he was on top. IMO, they should have called it a draw.
> Neither fighter was really able to do much because they both pretty much cancelled each each other out.
> 
> Octagon control is really getting on my nerves.


wanted to rep you for this post but i need to spread it around a bit.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (May 31, 2009)

jus' gave man 3 reps cos he got my back long ago on sum funny weakass thread that cornbread was on. Yeeaaaahhhhhhhhhah booooiiiiiiiiii Joe Daddy talked smack and backed it up like a real man gotta do. Joe Daddi just anotha bruva refusing to do it for anotha.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Avon Barksdale said:


> jus' gave man 3 reps cos he got my back long ago on sum funny weakass thread that cornbread was on. Yeeaaaahhhhhhhhhah booooiiiiiiiiii Joe Daddy talked smack and backed it up like a real man gotta do. Joe Daddi just anotha bruva refusing to do it for anotha.


Uhhhh, what?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (May 31, 2009)

Man don't like it when people get all up and sarcastic diversity. You know what i said. Behave now mon.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

That was a whole new Stevenson we saw, he clearly has stepped up his game and I can't wait to see him again!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> That was a whole new Stevenson we saw, he clearly has stepped up his game and I can't wait to see him again!


completly agree he looked phenominal


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He did a good job hope he keeps it up in the next one.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Joe looked amazing why was Nate being such a bitch throughout the whole fight and refusing to touch gloves and what not though?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Lots not touch gloves. God I hate this piece of crap Diaz. Makes me want to puke watching the cockiness of this ******* idiot. Im not a Joe Daddy fan that much but I wish he would of really put the hurts to that arrogant little prick.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

thuggedout said:


> flame me for this but
> 
> 
> i just love to see that douchebag lose...to bad it wasnt a ko or sub


Amen brother. guys a f**king -------- I dont even know a strong enough word to describe the f**khead.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't really think Nate's getting outmuscled by guys. He's not getting tossed around like a ragdoll or anything. He's not having guys run right through him the way a Lesnar was running through Mir, or GSP through Penn. When a guy is significantly weaker than an opponent at this level, they tend to get pounded out. Nate's just getting out-pointed. Other than the choke, he was never in any serious danger from Stevenson. He's much stronger than he looks. 

Because he's so skinny, I think it's easy to say he's not getting the dominant position in a lot of his fights because he's weaker. Watch him in the scrambles with Joe, Clay, Gray, etc. and he's not really weaker to the point of disadvantage...he had dominant position on all of them at one point or another but gave it up on sub attempts. He also seems fairly slow in the scrambles, because he's looking for a methodical sub instead of positioning. Or maybe he's just naturally slower... But I think it's his style that's really doing him in. Instead of working on a serious sprawl, he clinches and either looks for the throw, pulls guard, or gives his back (be it on the ground or standing) to look for a submission which may never come for three rounds. 

Until Nate adjusts, people are just going to tie him up and pin him against the cage.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Was such a good fight. Joe looked better than I have ever seen him look. Made Diaz look like a child. Awesome fight man. He keeps fighting like this and he could get another shot.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think people are misunderstanding that he's ******* like 6'0''. He's tall for a WW. Shit, swick is 6'1''. Bulking up would add more muscle to his frame and even though he wouldnt be outmuscling everyone at WW, he'd be a lot harder to control there and he'd get a lot more subs.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

i was glad to see joe get the win . diaz is just a ******* brat .


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

i think nate diaz should ...should ...jump of a bridge . ignorant classless piece of shit .


----------



## Rammsoldat (May 24, 2009)

i just wish manny hadnt poped his shoulder and went on to win his fight against diaz cos he was much better.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I must admit, he looked phenomenal. I didn't think he'd stand a chance but he really surprised me. That was a totally new Joe Stevenson in that fight. His striking looked a lot better and he was a lot less predictable with his takedowns. His groundgame looked fantastic as well. Greg Jackson... how in the blue hell did you get this done?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I like both fighters, though I wish he had been able to do more when he was on top. IMO, they should have called it a draw.
> Neither fighter was really able to do much because they both pretty much cancelled each each other out.
> 
> Octagon control is really getting on my nerves.


lol i'm with ya, its getting dumb. the knees he threw here and there were great, but was he really trying to go for a stoppage like he said he wanted? the sub attempts from both guys were looking pretty close to an early ending but other than that the one with "octogon control" should be trying to end the night imo. yet another case of a wrestler using his ability's to do..........well to wrestle i guess.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> Lots not touch gloves. God I hate this piece of shit Diaz. Makes me want to puke watching the cockiness of this ******* idiot. Im not a Joe Daddy fan that much but I wish he would of really put the hurts to that erogant little prick.


Yeah I hate Diaz too, I'm always glad when he loses. Diaz is worthless and is nothing compared to top competition in his division. He also speaks like he has down syndrome and his actions don't make you believe any different either. Worthless ******* douchebag.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I think people are misunderstanding that he's ******* like 6'0''. He's tall for a WW. Shit, swick is 6'1''. Bulking up would add more muscle to his frame and even though he wouldnt be outmuscling everyone at WW, he'd be a lot harder to control there and he'd get a lot more subs.


No I think people are misunderstanding, Diaz (6ft)is closer in height to Tibau (5'10") than to say Cory Hill (6'4") so why while Tibau is a solid ripped five ten does Diaz have to be as skinny if not skinnier then six foot four Cory Hill in order to make the same weight? The fact is that Diaz can pack on a failry substantial amount of muscle and still make 155.


----------



## LIC (Oct 19, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Greg Jackson... how in the blue hell did you get this done?


In the words of Joe himself, it's like having Chuck Norris in your corner.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Joe looked amazing why was Nate being such a bitch throughout the whole fight and refusing to touch gloves and what not though?


Because Diaz is his last name.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Joe looked amazing why was Nate being such a bitch throughout the whole fight and refusing to touch gloves and what not though?





D.P. said:


> Because Diaz is his last name.


Quoted for truth. +1.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Toxic said:


> No I think people are misunderstanding, Diaz (6ft)is closer in height to Tibau (5'10") than to say Cory Hill (6'4") so why while Tibau is a solid ripped five ten does Diaz have to be as skinny if not skinnier then six foot four Cory Hill in order to make the same weight? The fact is that Diaz can pack on a failry substantial amount of muscle and still make 155.


i agree. easily .


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> No I think people are misunderstanding, Diaz (6ft)is closer in height to Tibau (5'10") than to say Cory Hill (6'4") so why while Tibau is a solid ripped five ten does Diaz have to be as skinny if not skinnier then six foot four Cory Hill in order to make the same weight? The fact is that Diaz can pack on a failry substantial amount of muscle and still make 155.


he doesnt look like he has a good bunch of fat though is what I'm saying. He also looks like he's closer to 6'2'' than 6ft. He doesnt look like he can really put on much more muslce and still make weight... maybe he just isnt trying to out wrestle people lol.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

He should just stop fighting altogether.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

duncanjr said:


> i think nate diaz should ...should ...jump of a bridge . ignorant classless piece of shit .


...he always shows class after the fight. he just goes into fights with the mentality that this is warfare and that the person across the octagon from him is his enemy for the next three 5 minute rounds.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I enjoyed that fight. I thought both did a great job. No shame in losing that for Diaz.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Joe's left ear looked like it was giving birth. Hopefully he gets that shiit looked at my a doctor or some other scientist-type. His kids are going to be scared if he comes home before getting it lanced. Good thing he got the victory.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

crispsteez said:


> ...he always shows class after the fight. he just goes into fights with the mentality that this is warfare and that the person across the octagon from him is his enemy for the next three 5 minute rounds.


this:thumbsup:


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> He should just stop fighting altogether.


Thats what rashad evans should do, no one cares for his ignorate ass.

atleast diaz fights like a man, and not a dancing, running scared fairy....and he always shows respect after the fight is over.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> he doesnt look like he has a good bunch of fat though is what I'm saying. He also looks like he's closer to 6'2'' than 6ft. He doesnt look like he can really put on much more muslce and still make weight... maybe he just isnt trying to out wrestle people lol.


Everywhere I looked has him listed as 6 feet even, gotta rememver the LW's are relatively short, I mean Florian is only 5'10" and he is a fairly tall LW.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Diaz touched gloves at the start of r2 and r3 IIRC, just not r1


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

AmRiT said:


> Diaz touched gloves at the start of r2 and r3 IIRC, just not r1


You might be right about rnd 2, but I distinctly remember him grimacing at Stevenson when he put a hand out in rnd 3.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

mtt_c said:


> Joe's left ear looked like it was giving birth. Hopefully he gets that shiit looked at my a doctor or some other scientist-type. His kids are going to be scared if he comes home before getting it lanced. Good thing he got the victory.


If you are commenting on his ear after the fight, he hung his gum shield on it which mnade it look like he had a growth on it. I noticed someone else do this aswell, not seen it before.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I really enjoy watchin Diaz. Its a shame hes not abit stronger


----------

